# Other Motorhome Forums



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

I look around one or two other motorhome forum's but for the last couple of days I have not been able to access the Motorhome Today Forum. I know it is recently back from a catastrophic collapse. Has it happened again?

Sorry for going elsewhere know and again  

Geoff


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Geoff,

It's been off line for the last two days.   

Don


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Dead for me too.

Gerald


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

& us does anyone know why. It seems to go off line quite regularly.

Motorhomer


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

StAubyns said:


> Sorry for going elsewhere now and again
> 
> Geoff


Hi Geoff

I think it has gone to Room 404 < but anyway please don't be embarrased by doing the rounds of other forums and websites... I do it too. That's what the web is for and it serves to give us a much better online experience. Mind you I do always end up back here... well...what else did you expect me to say :lol:


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Glad to say no problems with my access  Perhaps if there was I could get more done away from the computer!

Sue


----------



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

Doh! What is MHT :?: :roll:


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

StAubyns said:


> I look around one or two other motorhome forum's but for the last couple of days I have not been able to access the MHT Forum. I know it is recently back from a catastrophic collapse. Has it happened again?
> 
> Sorry for going elsewhere know and again
> 
> Geoff


My Godfathers.....wash your mouth out with soap and water.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi yes I haven't been able to get online either, I suppose thats one of the problems with free hosting.

Olley


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

devonidiot said:


> Doh! What is MHT :?: :roll:


It is a motorhome forum. www.motorhometoday.co.uk

It is not a competitor, because they do much less than MHF does. Their claim to fame is that it is free, and attracted a lot of ex-MHF-ers when Nuke charged the extortionate fee of £10 :roll: per annum to help pay for the running of MHF. All the storage we use and all the 'bandwidth' (the amount of web traffic generated by the members clicking on links to see pages) costs money.

I think it's just a forum. They have arranged the odd get-together, but don't have the discounts, the photo albums, the campsite database - in fact, all the stuff that the MHF website has outside this forum.

Perhaps they've found out that running a forum actually costs money. :?

Gerald


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Name one thing you can get on another motorhome website that is not available here. I can list loads of stuff that are on here but not on other sites. So pray tell, what is the point of surfing around.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Name one thing you can get on another motorhome website that is not available here. I can list loads of stuff that are on here but not on other sites. So pray tell, what is the point of surfing around.

GT :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

olley said:


> ** Two letters deleted ** :wink:


Yes, it makes you wonder when something disappears suddenly whether he had something to do with it. I'm sure not.

Gerald


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

The other forums do not get the input that happens on here. Posts are made on this board very frequently and in large numbers. The other forums seem to go days with nothing much happening.

That is why I willingly pay my tenner and stop here.

Geoff


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

But sometimes the posts on other forums do contain some very usfull info, don't confuse quantity with quality.

Don


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Don

I totally agree, but I would say that the majority of subjects are aired on all the forums that I have seen. Quite a few people post the same post on more than one forum.

But I do visit others because of the point that you make.

Geoff


----------



## DandM (Nov 7, 2006)

yep, I go to other forums for a looksee as well, you might just come across an interesting snippet or two that hasn't been raised here.
But I paid my tenner here and think it was money well spent.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I look at the MMM site (out & about) on an infrequent basis, there's some useful points that come to light (eg the gas attacks / anestetist letter) - also recognise some of the posters on there are also members here. It's useful to keep up to date with what else is going on. 
They are obviously backed by Warner's, and have suffered with apparent censorship on a couple of occasions when people have complained about the lack of service from certain national dealers :roll: .


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

This is my home where it is full of really lovely people and that is enough for me. I don't want to go somewhere else and talk to strangers. I don't like strangers I don't.


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

devonidiot said:


> Doh! What is MHT :?: :roll:


I think it is MHY now ....... MotorHome Yesterday 

H


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

no matter what is said about a community site, it is a tasking job on even the most keen system administrator and can be very challenging on a technical basis especially as more and more infrequent members become regular visitors and the day to day drain on the computer system resources that the website sits on get used up.

Yes it is easy for ANYONE to start a free forum, its not easy however to run it as it gets more and more a community and your members start to ask for addons, the server starts to get slow, people try to hack your website etc etc. I speak from years of experience in running fairly large community websites and you simply cannot do it no matter how dedicated you are without some form of funding to continue growing, i self funded MHF for 2 years and then enough was enough and i bit the bullet and brought in subscriptions. Yes there were members who were totally against the idea of paying to access the site and some of them went to other forums but as can be seen its not quite so green on the other side of the fence


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

nukeadmin said:


> no matter what is said about a community site, it is a tasking job on even the most keen system administrator and can be very challenging on a technical basis especially as more and more infrequent members become regular visitors and the day to day drain on the computer system resources that the website sits on get used up.
> 
> Yes it is easy for ANYONE to start a free forum, its not easy however to run it as it gets more and more a community and your members start to ask for addons, the server starts to get slow, people try to hack your website etc etc. I speak from years of experience in running fairly large community websites and you simply cannot do it no matter how dedicated you are without some form of funding to continue growing, i self funded MHF for 2 years and then enough was enough and i bit the bullet and brought in subscriptions. Yes there were members who were totally against the idea of paying to access the site and some of them went to other forums but as can be seen its not quite so green on the other side of the fence


well said :wink: 
saruman


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

I must reiterate the point made above.

No matter how large, well organised and well attended a Forum there is no guarantee that the answer to any question lies on this forum.

When seeking advice it pays to shop around just in case the smaller forums have the answer.

I cannot see any problem with this approach.

Any suggestion why I am wrong?


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

BRING BACK GT :wink:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

djchapple said:


> Any suggestion why I am wrong?


Not at all. It is quite quick and easy to check the less well-favoured forums.

I find Out and About frustrating, since there's only a single forum for all the different threads.

Gerald


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*MHF MHT etc*

Hi

I have looked in the past at others but don't bother now.

I like MHF and even though I have only met a few members, I feel like I know people - if that makes sense.

Russell


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

They're back up - apparently, after changing servers :roll: 

Gerald


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Gerald I think its down again.

Olley


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

gerannpasa said:


> They're back up - apparently, after changing servers :roll:
> 
> Gerald


Gerald,

Not quite true    , they haven't made it yet.

Don


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

So it is! The site is reachable, but there is a problem with the forum database. Hope they've got a backup :? 

Gerald


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

gerannpasa said:
 

> So it is! The site is reachable, but there is a problem with the forum database. Hope they've got a backup :?
> 
> Gerald


Gerald,

You will be pleased to know MHT is up and running.

Don


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Don Madge said:


> You will be pleased to know MHT is up and running.


I'm not particularly bothered, but I know others on here do enjoy the place.

Gerald


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

olley said:


> Name one thing you can get on another motorhome website that is not available here. GT :lol:


Not any more, it seems :roll:

Gerald


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*GT*

GT? as in our previous member?

Russell

Or a Astra GT? Or something?


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

Greetings,

I must confess to reading other forums and the [email protected] I find some useful information at times.

However, I would not swap mhf for any other, this has to be the best online forum, with so much going on, its not just a forum but an online community.

We have met so many nice people and been to several places just by being a member, I have found that it is far superior to an owners club that I once belonged to :evil:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: GT*



Rapide561 said:


> GT? as in our previous member?


Russell - shhhhhhhh :wink:

Gerald


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Has anyone looked at "O & A" recently? There's been some real "Spats" going on lately between contributors, mainly involving someone called Frank Wilkinson who seems to have a knack of upsetting all and sundry with the tome of his contributions. Inevitably the threads then degenerate into lots of teddys been thrown out of many prams! :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Not recently, Tel, but I will hop over later now you've said that. There's usually one person who enters most forums just to cause trouble and seems to enjoy widning people up.

Gerald


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Hi 

Whats O & A


Motorhomer


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Out and About?


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

autostratus said:


> Out and About?


Oh silly me. Another senior moment

Thank you

Motorhomer


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

MOTORHOMER said:


> ........Oh silly me. Another senior moment
> 
> Motorhomer


Tell me about it. I'm fed up of forgetting things.

I think we are going to move to a bungalow.
At least that way I don't have to go upstairs and wonder what the heck I've gone up there for. 
(But I usually remember by the time I get back to the bottom!)


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

autostratus said:


> MOTORHOMER said:
> 
> 
> > ........Oh silly me. Another senior moment
> ...


LOL .

Gillian its what happens when you go up again and even a third time to get what you went up to get the first time & then still manage to get downstairs without it that bothers me. It all the hectic life style we lead now we are retired I blame. Never had this trouble when I had a full time job.

Motorhomer


----------



## 89555 (May 28, 2005)

http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk

There is a much on this site as anywhere else! and its free
It is always good to have another point of view


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Jackkelly32 said:


> UKCS
> 
> There is a much on this site as anywhere else! and its free
> It is always good to have another point of view


I agree. Just been there & took a look here:-

http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/articles/view.asp?id=2

Oh I am so glad we have a motor home:

Arrive on pitch & park up switch engine off.

Turn gas on or plug in electric hook up & switch on fridge. while the other half gets flask of hot water out & makes us a nice cup of coffee or pours out a nice cold lager.

Sit down & relax for a while or if weather nice sit outside & do same.

After a rest if chocks needed do that now easier to do when not stressed after long journey. We rarely use them.

Thats it. All done for now. Enjoy ourselves.

Motorhomer


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

I must own up and confess  I went to MHT site today and registered. I was following a link in one of the posts re Gaslow and needed to register to read the info...........well thats my excuse and I'm sticking to it :wink: Never seen the site before, do look at out & about but much prefer MHF. There does seem to be a bit of a ding dong with that Frank W. We are a much more friendly lot I think.

£10 is not a bad price for what we have here on MHF well worth the money


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> its not just a forum but an online community.


Thats always been my point


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

zulurita said:


> There does seem to be a bit of a ding dong with that Frank W. We are a much more friendly lot I think.


It's not *G T* under a different name /identity by any chance, is it ? Blooming well hope not. :evil: :evil: :evil:

J & R


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Well, he doesn't seem to be around on MHT any more, so he has to be somewhere, doesn't he? I thought he might call himself Gregory Shropshire, or Graham Newtown, or something :wink: 

Gerald


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Must admit that did occur to me but the one I've recently referred to doesn't seems to have as much techie know-how as GT :wink:


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

I noticed on another forum (a free one) that the chap who runs the site gets free tickets for shows and runs a competition for them...

Why is MHF lagging behind on this one?


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

Greetings,



> I noticed on another forum (a free one) that the chap who runs the site gets free tickets for shows and runs a competition for them...


Yes, it would be good to have the same on here eh?

But I must confess I subscribe to this site and I won a couple of tickets for GMEX ourselves a while ago!!


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

MOTORHOMER said:


> Jackkelly32 said:
> 
> 
> > UKCS
> ...


tuggers list :lol:

1. Once you have booked in go to the pitch.

2. Reverse or drive onto the allotted pitch. While the car is still attached to the caravan use a spirit level to check if the caravan is level from side to side.

3. If it is not level place a ramp in front of the lowest wheel and drive forward onto the ramp to level it.

4. Pull on the caravan handbrake and chock the wheels, especially if you are on a sloping pitch.

5. Disconnect 12v connections, breakaway cable and stabiliser (if fitted).

6. Unclamp and lower the jockey wheel until it touches the ground, re-clamp securely.

7. If you are on soft ground place a wood or plastic spreader plate under the jockey wheel.

8. Wind down the Jockey wheel, while holding the hitch handle up, until the hitch is separated from the towball.

9. Move car forward out of the way and replace towball cover.

10. Place a spirit level lengthways on the caravan floor and adjust the height of the jockey wheel until the caravan is level.

11. When the caravan is level lower all of the corner steadies, placing spreaders under the feet.

12. Put the caravan step in position and enter the caravan. Switch the 12v system to 'caravan'

13. Unpack the mains cable (if to be used) and insert it into the socket on the van.

14. Make sure the caravan mains switch is 'off' and then uncoil the whole cable and carefully position it from the caravan to the mains socket for your pitch. Connect the plug to socket.

15. Switch on the mains switch in the caravan.

16. Connect and switch on the LPG cylinder. Switch fridge to gas and light, (or mains if hook up is used).

17. Fill up water container and place pump into it and then connect to inlet.

18. Place waste tank under van and connect hose to tank and outlet socket.

19. If applicable fill up the cassette toilet top tank. Purge the water heater by running the hot tap until water runs steadily and bubble free. Switch on water heater.

20. Put the kettle on and have a cuppa, or open a bottle of wine.
21. Once you have had a rest arrange the awning poles on the ground in their correct places.

22. Thread the awning through awning channel. Start assembling poles. Peg out awning.

23. Check that you have stowed all bags for water, waste, awning, and awning poles in a safe place. Remove the extra mirrors from the car.

:wink: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

saruman

not on subject but :lol:


----------



## 89555 (May 28, 2005)

There is also a good motorhome forum available. One further point through all the publicity for another forum on this site I decided to have a look and I liked what I found, to each his own!


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Humber-Traveller said:


> Greetings,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't recall seeing any free tickets on here for the recent NEC show, nor for the Glasgow show early next year (not sure of the dates)... hence the 'lagging behind' comment.


----------

